# Pack Of German Shepherds Eating Deer



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Saw this on Youtube. My dogs would love this.


Raw Fed dogs eat a deer - YouTube


----------



## Momahen87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

